# Challenge to all DIY guys and gals



## Cloudgeek (19/5/16)

Hi everyone,
I have been wondering if anyone out there has made or has tried a brandy and coke flavour juice? I once tried some in Canada and it tasted exactly like klippies and cola, who is up for the challenge of making the said juice?
I will personally buy the juice from you if it is up to scratch, I would say R500 bucks to the maker of the best klippies and cola flavour juice, anyone keen?
Oh yes and Im in Gauteng so might be easier to get the juice from you if you are also im Gauteng

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (19/5/16)

you sir might need to start going to meetings. Why not just drink the real thing?




Ps. This is not to be taken seriously.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Cloudgeek (19/5/16)

crack2483 said:


> you sir might need to start going to meetings. Why not just drink the real thing?
> 
> 
> Ps. This is not to be taken seriously.
> ...


 Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Spydro (19/5/16)

I'll pass on your challenge. 
I DIY for my own personal use only, for a long list of valid reasons that are my own.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ernest (19/5/16)

crack2483 said:


> you sir might need to start going to meetings



says a guy with the name "crack" on a thread involving coke

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cloudgeek (19/5/16)

Spydro said:


> I'll pass on your challenge.
> I DIY for my own personal use only, for a long list of valid reasons that are my own.


 Is that code for using real klippies??


----------



## shaunnadan (19/5/16)

im sitting here at my office thinking about this challenge... i have an idea of what concentrates to use and the method for mixing it but one true measure is match the real thing....

this leads to a conundrum..... how exactly do we measure the final product against the real brandy and coke?

do we start with a single of klippies... neat... savour and taste the brandy. note all of the subtle nuances in the liquor. then moving onto a double of klippies.... this will help to determine the right percentage of concentrates needed.

then we do a palate cleanser with some coke. that we all know how it tastes so not much research needed into that.

we follow up by doing a single and coke, then a double and coke, then a single with coke and ice followed by a double with coke and ice.... all of this is important scientific research to determine how well the concentrates will blend, VG/PG ratios, etc

perhaps at the end of the evening we could have the perfect recipe for you.... sadly i doubt we would remember it 

#HiMyNameIsShaun

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cloudgeek (19/5/16)

shaunnadan said:


> im sitting here at my office thinking about this challenge... i have an idea of what concentrates to use and the method for mixing it but one true measure is match the real thing....
> 
> this leads to a conundrum..... how exactly do we measure the final product against the real brandy and coke?
> 
> ...


Hahahaha! where I come from ( The West Rand ) You do not organize anything at all when there is Klippies involved, the okes on this side of the valley like to play rough when theres alcohol involved. Phey dont like to smaak opher okes checking their cherries ek se.


----------



## shaunnadan (19/5/16)

Cloudgeek said:


> Hahahaha! where I come from ( The West Rand ) You do not organize anything at all when there is Klippies involved, the okes on this side of the valley like to play rough when theres alcohol involved. Phey dont like to smaak opher okes checking their cherries ek se.



the east rand has the same thing..... the only difference is Red Heart Rum is the poison of choice !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/5/16)

Well I have tried 10% brandy and 2% cola . yet the brandy is still very subtle.I think the tfa brandy will not get you to the right final result.


----------

